

Pure HTML5 + CSS: Replica of a Mac OS X system preference pane - aupajo

Hello!<p>I built a replica of the Magic Mouse system preference pane using HTML5 and WebKit CSS extensions. <i>Not a single image is used.</i> You need a developer build of Chrome or WebKit to view the live demo properly.<p>Demo: http://aupajo.github.com/webkit-fu/mouse-dialog/<p>Side-by-side comparison screenshot: http://imgur.com/6Kt6L.png<p>It takes advantage of WebKit-specific CSS gradients, transforms, box-shadows, etc. Not a single image is used. The video is, of course, done with the HTML5 video element.<p>Code is freely available on GitHub (http://github.com/aupajo/webkit-fu).<p>Put it together for a weekend BarCamp (http://barcamp.org/BarCamp-Christchurch-2010).<p>This is a repost from a few days ago, but it went completely under the radar. Seeing a few posts today about the subject, I thought I'd try again.
======
whimsy
Very impressive.

